# New Roamio install; blinking tuning adapter light, won't aquire channels



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Not a happy customer right now.

Here's what's happened. Installed my new Roamio plus, ran through the guided setup, then added the cable card and got authorized by TWC. Then hooked up my tuning adapter but the light would come on and blink for about 10 seconds and always turn off. I restarted everything (twice) same results. Called TWC cable card people and after a 20 minute conversation he deemed the tuning adapter bad, so I run and get another one.
This one has a regular blinking (no 6 or 8 blink pattern). I called TWC cable card people again and spoke to Chris, who says he's done about 200 of these Roamio/Tivo setups. He has me unplug USB and power cable from TA and then plug back in the power only. He sends another hit to it but, again, it only just blinks steadily. He says it takes 6-8 minutes for it to do what it needs to do and then it should be a solid green light, but that never happens. We rinse and repeat this process a couple more times but to no success, same results.
He also had me keep the USB cable unplugged until he knew we had a solid green light, but that never happened.

I have the coax coming to my av cabinet to a 2 way splitter. One cable goes to the TA input and the other to Roamio. My coax is a higher grade that I personally installed about 3 years ago and the only other split in the line is where it comes into the attic (1 for internet modem and other going to av cabinet)

I might also mention that my acquiring channels screen always is at 50% and it doesn't crawl to 50%, it is just there when I get to that screen by pressing guide button. Eventually it gives up and gives the canned message that it can't get channels, etc. I didn't know if that's important to say or not.

He suggests that I get yet another TA but they're closed now (until Monday) so I'm stuck unless someone has some ideas I can try.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Personally, my tuning adapter has a solid amber light when it's working properly.

Aside from that the Tivo only needs the tuning adapter to tune in SDV channels. Are you receiving any channels, some or most?

I know it's aggravating, but when a tuning adapter or cablecard doesn't work it's not Tivo's fault.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

donnoh said:


> Personally, my tuning adapter has a solid amber light when it's working properly.
> 
> Aside from that the Tivo only needs the tuning adapter to tune in SDV channels. Are you receiving any channels, some or most?
> 
> I know it's aggravating, but when a tuning adapter or cablecard doesn't work it's not Tivo's fault.


Yeah, I know it's not Tivos fault, I'm just grumpy.
When I press the guide (or live TV) I just get the 'acquiring channels' screen. How can I try to tune to some channels?


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish I could help you. I unplugged my tuning adapter and cablecard from my Premiere and plugged it to my Roamio and everything worked. I made a call to Charter and they paired the card to the Roamio.

Cable companies differ so much from city to city. Some seem to have their crap together and others just suck. I think you must live in a suck zone.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Perhaps the splitter is causing issues? Try working on one thing at a time. Remove the splitter and run coax straight to the TiVo. See if you can get past 50% with the CableCard. Alternatively, run coax straight to the TA just to see if you can get a lock. I'm on TWC in Ohio and can confirm a solid green light after power cycle can take a while, maybe 5 minutes sometimes.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

If it's not connected to the tivo via usb, mine never gets out of the blinking mode.

I'm sure you triple checked all the cable connections. The splitter could be an issue too, one time the cableco (Oceanic TW) replaced the splitter saying it was low grade and causing problems, and they replaced the old short cables I had after the splitter. I suppose you could try it without the splitter to see if it makes a difference.

I upgraded from a single stream cc/S3 to the Roamio, so OTW mailed me the new cablecard and a new TA. I never could get the new TA to work, so I just used the old one, which was the exact same model etc as the new one they sent me. Never did figure that out either, as I was returning the single stream card and TA once I got the Roamio up.

Good luck getting it working. You could for now, disconnect the TAs USB cable from the TiVo, and you should be able to tune in all the non-SDV channels. HD broadcast channels and usually a bunch of cable channels should be non-SDV. Unfortunately the TiVo guide doesn't distinguish between SDV and non-SDV channels.

So at least there's a couple of things you can do/try for now until they get out there to figure it out. I doubt another TA is going to solve anything, but who knows? Mine was at the end of a very long cable run in the house, and my house is at the very end of a cul-de-sac, up and away from the road, so any signal integrity problems are amplified here by my location. Let's just say I know most of the OTW service people that work here, and I've all too familiar with their arcane rule that any CC-related issue requires a week's lead time to schedule any service call.

-David


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> Perhaps the splitter is causing issues? Try working on one thing at a time. Remove the splitter and run coax straight to the TiVo. See if you can get past 50% with the CableCard. Alternatively, run coax straight to the TA just to see if you can get a lock. I'm on TWC in Ohio and can confirm a solid green light after power cycle can take a while, maybe 5 minutes sometimes.


I have new splitters, 5-2000 Mhz and I only used two, one in attic and one behind av cabinet.

Can I unhook TA and go straight to Roamio to see if I can get any channels? 
If so, how would I do this? 
Should I call back and ask to be provisioned again?


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I have new splitters, 5-2000 Mhz and I only used two, one in attic and one behind av cabinet.
> 
> Can I unhook TA and go straight to Roamio to see if I can get any channels?
> If so, hire would I do this?
> Should I call back and ask to be provisioned again?


I assumed you have a splitter at the roamio, one side goes to the TA, the other goes to the Roamio.

You should be getting all the non-SDV channels. Disconnect the TAs USB connector from the TiVo if it's stuck in "acquiring channels". At that point, TiVo will complain about the missing TA, that's fine, you can tune to non-SDV channels.

It does take a long time for the blinking to stop .. the first time I think it updates the firmware in the TA. Not sure.

The other thing you can try is eliminating the splitter, run the cable from the wall directly into the TA, then the cable out from the TA into the roamio. Connect the USB cable from the TA to the Roamio, and wait a while to see if that works any better.

-David


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

[Qlet it blinkUOTE=Icarus;9942320]I assumed you have a splitter at the roamio, one side goes to the TA, the other goes to the Roamio.

You should be getting all the non-SDV channels. Disconnect the TAs USB connector from the TiVo if it's stuck in "acquiring channels". At that point, TiVo will complain about the missing TA, that's fine, you can tune to non-SDV channels.

It does take a long time for the blinking to stop .. the first time I think it updates the firmware in the TA. Not sure.

The other thing you can try is eliminating the splitter, run the cable from the wall directly into the TA, then the cable out from the TA into the roamio. Connect the USB cable from the TA to the Roamio, and wait a while to see if that works any better.

-David[/QUOTE]

Your assumption is correct on splitter location.

I let it blink 30 minutes once before a reset, now I'm at a bar and will check it when I get home.
I'll also try direct cable connect to roamio. Is there any way to tell if it provisioned ok?


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I'll also try direct cable connect to roamio. Is there any way to tell if it provisioned ok?


If it works on the non-SDV channels in your lineup.

Didn't you get to that point before connecting the TA via USB? The cable card provisioning and setup is supposed to happen before you connect the TA.

Disconnecting the TAs USB cable from the TiVo should have the same effect once the TiVo recognizes that the TA is no longer connected. The direct cable connection to the TA or Roamio removes the splitter from the setup.

-David


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Icarus said:


> I assumed you have a splitter at the roamio, one side goes to the TA, the other goes to the Roamio.
> 
> You should be getting all the non-SDV channels. Disconnect the TAs USB connector from the TiVo if it's stuck in "acquiring channels". At that point, TiVo will complain about the missing TA, that's fine, you can tune to non-SDV channels.
> 
> ...


OK, I've gone so far as to unhook the USB from the TA and re-run the Tivo guided setup. The setup went as expected, no problems, and when it finished one of the last screens talked about the TA may be needed, etc. Once I got out of that screen and pressed guide button it goes straight to the acquiring channels screen, straight to 75% and doesn't move at all. I have no guide and no live channels.
I know I'm tired (11pm) but I'm wondering if I made a horrible mistake moving from satellite to problem city.
By the way, the screen that shows the cable card status, still shows not ready... that just doesn't seem right to me. Shouldn't it show ready?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds very much like this problem:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9901964#post9901964

Which "harborguy" then posted in a different thread was solved by having TWC "rebuild the account":
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9904258#post9904258

i.e. The problem is most likely in your cable account despite what cable company may say.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Sounds very much like this problem:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9901964#post9901964
> 
> Which "harborguy" then posted in a different thread was solved by having TWC "rebuild the account":
> ...


Yes, it does. I'll be calling TWC cable card folks back today and asking them if there is a way to verify that my account is actually mapped to a TIVO STB (whatever that means).

Late last night I did one more thing to see if I could receive some channels.
Plugged my coax directly into Roamio, pulled out cable card, and re-did the guided setup. After it finished, I was able to see a guide with current listings but still no channels came in at all, still stuck at the 75%.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I spent more time on the phone with TWC cablecard folks this morning and he ran me through some of the cablecard screens. He says that the fact the card is not saying locked (on diags screen) means that nothing he can to to shoot a signal will work. From day one, this card has never been in a 'ready' status and none of the tuners ever showed any status indicating they were working.

He had me bypass the TA and plug directly into the Tivo, and said that I should at least be getting the non-SDV channels, but the acquiring channel list never goes past 75%. (side note, when I plugged cable into splitter and sent one cable to TA and other to Roamio, this never went over 50%, odd?).

Anyway he says I just need to get a different cablecard tomorrow and they can try to pair it again.

I guess this all makes sense?

Doesn't explain why my TA never would go from a non-blinking light to steady green light though but we'll hook that back up tomorrow if the new cable card ends up working.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

marklyn said:


> I spent more time on the phone with TWC cablecard folks this morning and he ran me through some of the cablecard screens. He says that the fact the card is not saying locked (on diags screen) means that nothing he can to to shoot a signal will work. From day one, this card has never been in a 'ready' status and none of the tuners ever showed any status indicating they were working.
> 
> He had me bypass the TA and plug directly into the Tivo, and said that I should at least be getting the non-SDV channels, but the acquiring channel list never goes past 75%. (side note, when I plugged cable into splitter and sent one cable to TA and other to Roamio, this never went over 50%, odd?).
> 
> ...


It's not locked because he doesn't have your account built in the system properly. Until they do, no amount of sending a reauthorization signal will help. That's just a "refresh" signal. You cant "reauthorize" something that's not "authorized" properly in the first place. It's NOT the cablecard, it's the lack of knowledge on the other end of the phone, I can tell you that! I went through and go through almost the exact same thing every time I call my local TWC office to pair and re-pair cablecards. You have to keep calling and pestering until they listen and you get someone knowledgeable and caring enough to help.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> It's not locked because he doesn't have your account built in the system properly. Until they do, no amount of sending a reauthorization signal will help. That's just a "refresh" signal. You cant "reauthorize" something that's not "authorized" properly in the first place. It's NOT the cablecard, it's the lack of knowledge on the other end of the phone, I can tell you that! I went through and go through almost the exact same thing every time I call my local TWC office to pair and re-pair cablecards. You have to keep calling and pestering until they listen and you get someone knowledgeable and caring enough to help.


I'm certainly willing to call them again but I don't know what to tell them that would actually make this work. The last guy I talked to, I read him something I printed out from another forum post which talked an account that was not mapped for a Tivo STB. I asked him if he knew what that meant and he said no, so he proceeded to explain how the cable card needed to be replaced, etc.

How would I tell them to build my account in the system properly if I asked them to rebuild it -or- would I ask for someone other than first line support to do this? What you're saying sounds right, I just don't know how to relate it back to them.
I


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Being the glutton for punishment that I am I called TWC back, twice. Basically got the same song and dance both times. They both said, no, it has more to do with the cable card, blah, blah, blah. I told them both specifically about the account may not be properly mapped to Tivo STB but, as polite as they were to both hear me out, they continued on another track and insisted that I get another card, which I will do tomorrow. One of the them also seriously suspects that I have a SNR issue, possible signal degradation, blah, blah, blah.
I explained this is all new cable from about 3 years ago from where TWC hooks up at the house to my Roamio. I told him I have a new 2 way splitter in attic (5-2050Mhz) sending one signal to my cable modem and one to the Roamio, which is where the second line terminates.
As a backup plan, if the cable card replacement doesn't work tomorrow, I have a tech scheduled to come by Friday. If that doesn't work then sadly I'll have to strongly consider sending my Roamio and 3 mini's back, which I HATE because I have been looking so forward to Tivo.
So that is my story for now.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

Forget about the TA until the cable cards are working on the non-sdv channels. Just leave the USB cable disconnected if you're using a splitter. Without the splitter, leave the TA out of the loop, with the USB cable disconnected.

That is step 1.

Sounds like you need to speak to a cable card specialist at your cableco, and they may not be available over the weekend. It is possible you have a signal issue also, regardless if it's new cable runs or not. (could be at or before the point of entry, for example, or one of the splitters or anything in the run.)

Hopefully they will send somebody who knows what they are doing on Friday and they will connect their meter to the cable at the roamio end and at your point of entry and figure out what's going on if you don't get it working before then.

-David


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

With everything you're going through, it sounds like verifying your signal quality would be a good troubleshooting step. Run the coax directly to the TiVo without the CableCard or TA. In the menu, do Settings & Messages, Settings, Channels, Channel Scan. This should have the TiVo search for all frequencies that are Clear QAM (for TWC, this will be the locals and a few random channels like C-span.) 

After the scan completes, from the Channels menu, choose Signal Strength. What are the readings for your Clear QAM channels?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> With everything you're going through, it sounds like verifying your signal quality would be a good troubleshooting step. Run the coax directly to the TiVo without the CableCard or TA. In the menu, do Settings & Messages, Settings, Channels, Channel Scan. This should have the TiVo search for all frequencies that are Clear QAM (for TWC, this will be the locals and a few random channels like C-span.)
> 
> After the scan completes, from the Channels menu, choose Signal Strength. What are the readings for your Clear QAM channels?


OK, some progress (at least something different happened).
After the scan, it shows 201 channels found. When I go to guide, I see the guide for all the channels I'm supposed to get but if I try to tune one, I get a message indicating I need a cablecard, etc. so it never tunes to one.

Signal strength on most channels was 100 and peak 100. The lowest signal strength was 98 on one channel.
Under DVR diag menu, it shows 39dB for SNR on all tuners.

I did put the cablecard back in and still says 'not locked'.

Also, today, I was trying all of this with a new cable card that I got this morning. It has current firmware (1.5.3.x) on it but as mentioned above it's never locking.

Question, with a signal strength of 100, wouldn't this mean the signal is good? Also, since I didn't have cable tv before and it was supposed to be turned 'on' last week could the trap still be on the line but still letting 200 channels tune?

Incidentally, I also connected up a second coax cable straight connect from catv input cable to the Roamio, it made no difference at all.

update; 30 minutes later...
Rebooted Tivo without cable card, rescanned channels, got 197 channels this time. SNR is 41dB now, oob snr is 3dB if that matters. Signal strengths on all/most channels is 100.
Isn't there a way for me to at least be able to view basic non-sdv channels without a cable card?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Your signal strengths are good, especially since you have some that are 98 so it doesn't seem like its peaking too much. Your cable card isn't locked because its not setup and authorized properly. Have you called the TWC cablecard hotline number to talk to the pros to authorize your card?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Here's a link that has a bunch of hotline #s:

http://www.silicondust.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?t=10490


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Here's a link that has a bunch of hotline #s:
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?t=10490


It's, I've been calling the first number listed for twc. Unfortunately when I ask for their cable card expert level support, they tell me there isn't a number or level above what I'm calling.very frustrating! 
Regardless, even without a cc inserted shouldn't I be able to get some non sdv channels?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

marklyn said:


> Regardless, even without a cc inserted shouldn't I be able to get some non sdv channels?


No. Without the Cablecard, you would be able to view only *Clear QAM*. Basically, those channels which TWC provides without any sort of encryption. As I mentioned previously, these would be the locals (ABC, NBC, CBS, etc. affiliates in your area) and a few random channels. Theses channels can be viewed via anything with a digital TV tuner. If you took your coax directly to the back of any modern HDTV and performed a channel scan, the listing of channels would be as described above.

With a properly paired CableCard, you would be able to view all *Linear *channels provided by TWC. Linear channels are typically the more popular channels and are always "in the coax" per se. The CableCard provides decryption of said channels, as well as a channel map (which, for example, tells the Tivo what frequency channel 101 is located on so the Tivo knows where to tune if you type in "101").

With a properly paired CableCard and activated TA, you would be able to view all *Linear & SDV *channels. SDV channels are typically the less popular channels and are only "in the coax" when a user requests the channel to be sent to them. This is where the TA comes in. When you ask for an SDV channel, the Tivo sends a signal to the TA asking for that channel via the USB cable. The TA then communicates with the TWC head-end for your area and aks for the channel. The head-end responds back to the TA by telling it what frequency was assigned for the requested channel. The TA then tells the Tivo the assigned frequency via the USB cable and the Tivo subsequently tunes to that frequency.

I suggested the channel scan as a signal check. You mentioned you're still unable to go to any channel via the Tivo guide. Did you try tuning a local like ABC or CBS? The problem is probably that the Tivo guide is expecting a CableCard to provide a channel map so it knows what frequency to tune. You're probably unable to tune anything since the channel map is absent.

On last thing to try while setup without a CableCard would be to manually enter a local channel. For my TWC area, the local's are assigned frequencies that map to the equivalent of the OTA channel designations. For example, CBS is channel 10. On a TV attached directly to the coax line, I can tune to that channel by entering 10-1 like you would for OTA.


----------



## Fred C Dobbs (Dec 5, 2013)

I had several issues with the TA in the last week, with it unable to lock to the new Roamio.

TW rolled a truck, and the guy spent about 2 hours with his Tech support to get it working.

A few days later, the light was flashing again.

Fortunately, all it took was a hit from the phone support guys and all was well. It's been stable 4 days in a row - a new record.

Good luck with your issues.

FCD


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> No. Without the Cablecard, you would be able to view only *Clear QAM*. Basically, those channels which TWC provides without any sort of encryption. As I mentioned previously, these would be the locals (ABC, NBC, CBS, etc. affiliates in your area) and a few random channels. Theses channels can be viewed via anything with a digital TV tuner. If you took your coax directly to the back of any modern HDTV and performed a channel scan, the listing of channels would be as described above.
> 
> With a properly paired CableCard, you would be able to view all *Linear *channels provided by TWC. Linear channels are typically the more popular channels and are always "in the coax" per se. The CableCard provides decryption of said channels, as well as a channel map (which, for example, tells the Tivo what frequency channel 101 is located on so the Tivo knows where to tune if you type in "101").
> 
> ...


Very good explanation, thank you! I did try all of my local channels and always got the "you need a cable card" message.
I didn't try direct tuning to the local station ota number instead of how it's mapped on twc Austin but at this point I'm not optimistic. I'm willing to try more stuff as suggestions come in. 
At one point early on in the game I did connect cable directly to my digital tv and got some channels but they were on weird channel numbers, ie-87.2, 110.4, etc.
I'm siding with other posters here they the account isn't set up right but I can't convince anyone I've talked to and they immediately dismiss it. I wish I knew what or how to say what I need to in order to get them to figure out how to get the account correctly set up.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Those weird numbers you mention are the ones he's telling you to tune to. Find the ones that correlate to your locals (abc, cbs, etc) and then type those into your remote for the TiVo to try to direct tune them. He wasn't saying to tune to the over the air frequency because that's not the frequency your cable co puts them on their line at. They use the weird numbers (QAM) you saw when you hooked directly to your tv. 

When you call them, be confident and say you have it on very good authority, people that have been doing cablecards for years, that it is a system Auth issue and NOT signal or equipment. If that doesn't work, demand a technical supervisor and threaten to cancel and bring all equipment back if they don't comply and at least try what your asking. 

One thing I saw from another thread is to call TiVo first and then have them conference call the TWC hotline to be your expert advocate. I like that idea.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Those weird numbers you mention are the ones he's telling you to tune to. Find the ones that correlate to your locals (abc, cbs, etc) and then type those into your remote for the TiVo to try to direct tune them. He wasn't saying to tune to the over the air frequency because that's not the frequency your cable co puts them on their line at. They use the weird numbers (QAM) you saw when you hooked directly to your tv.
> 
> When you call them, be confident and say you have it on very good authority, people that have been doing cablecards for years, that it is a system Auth issue and NOT signal or equipment. If that doesn't work, demand a technical supervisor and threaten to cancel and bring all equipment back if they don't comply and at least try what your asking.
> 
> One thing I saw from another thread is to call TiVo first and then have them conference call the TWC hotline to be your expert advocate. I like that idea.


OK, that works, meaning that I was able to type in 86 and get one of the local Austin city government channels, 84 was a local Fox channel, etc. I don't know how I'd know where other channels correlate with local channels to know what to tune to. Also, when I connected cable directly to my TV and did a scan some of the channels I found ended with a dot and number (ie: 86.4, 104.33, etc.) so I don't know how I'd direct tune to those. No matter though, I can directly tune to one of those channels.

What does all this mean?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

marklyn said:


> OK, that works, meaning that I was able to type in 86 and get one of the local Austin city government channels, 84 was a local Fox channel, etc. I don't know how I'd know where other channels correlate with local channels to know what to tune to. Also, when I connected cable directly to my TV and did a scan some of the channels I found ended with a dot and number (ie: 86.4, 104.33, etc.) so I don't know how I'd direct tune to those. No matter though, I can directly tune to one of those channels.
> 
> What does all this mean?


OK, I just had a Lonnnggg conversation with Tivo tech support. Bottom line is he is convinced I don't have a cable signal coming in my house.
We tried hooking the coax back up to my digital tv and the only channels I could receive were ones with ended with a dot (.4 or .5, etc), never a whole number. He explained that any of the channel numbers I read off to him that I was getting was only over the air channels. If that is the case then I misunderstood all this time thinking was actually getting a cable feed when I guess I wasn't.

He had me do some other technical stuff and looking at the various cable card diag screens, and he says what he was seeing on those screens supports this line of thinking. He mainly commented on no lock status but also pointed out some other screens I don't remember. To him, they meant no cable signal.

For the record, I have 3 coax cables coming from my attic to my AV center. I tried all 3 cables (directly coupled to the coax coming into the house), so I'm extremely doubtful that 3 cables could be faulty. That, plus the not locked status and other things have me thinking the same way the tivo support guy -- no cable signal.

So I guess it's possible that Time Warner didn't come by or came by and didn't do what they were supposed to. There was no notice of them having been here but maybe they don't do that anymore.

I guess if I really don't have a cable signal (but I do have internet/phone), that is why my tuning adapter would never go solid green?

Does this make sense?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

marklyn said:


> I guess if I really don't have a cable signal (but I do have internet/phone), that is why my tuning adapter would never go solid green?


 If you have cable modem that is working then that same line will carry TV signals as well. Since you know that line works you can always use a splitter to split coax going into cable modem and take 1 split to cable modem and other to feed your TiVo. That line will have digital TV signals for sure.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

moyekj said:


> If you have cable modem that is working then that same line will carry TV signals as well. Since you know that line works you can always use a splitter to split coax going into cable modem and take 1 split to cable modem and other to feed your TiVo. That line will have digital TV signals for sure.


That is the same coax line I've been using this entire time.

This issue appears to be that there just isn't a cable signal coming over the line; the assumption is that TWC didn't turn on my cable as I was told they did.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

marklyn said:


> ......We tried hooking the coax back up to my digital tv and the only channels I could receive were ones with ended with a dot (.4 or .5, etc), never a whole number. He explained that any of the channel numbers I read off to him that I was getting was only over the air channels. If that is the case then I misunderstood all this time thinking was actually getting a cable feed when I guess I wasn't. .....


 The ".4, .6, .10, .08, etc" channels ARE digital cable tv signals! I don't know what the TiVo person is telling you about over the air only, but the "dot something" channels are digital signals, whether OTA ATSC or QAM digital cable signals. Because you do have a signal with your cable modem, that means your cable signal is there, but you "may" have a trap still on your cable line that blocked some or all of your TV frequencies. Does your system still have analog tv channels or are you all digital in your area?

It certainly could be that the tech never physically came to your house and uninstalled the trap that was blocking your tv frequencies, which would prevent them being able to activate your Cablecard and ta. Did you have any TV channel packages previously or just Internet service from them?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm not sure if twc Austin still has analog channels... Now that you mention it, when I hooked up another cable that wasn't connected to the splitter, I want getting the channels anymore.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

^^^^^See my edits and additions above^^^^^


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

marklyn said:


> I'm not sure if twc Austin still has analog channels... Now that you mention it, when I hooked up another cable that wasn't connected to the splitter, I want getting the channels anymore.


 they may have had you on the very small limited basic channels package which are usually just the OTA networks and a couple others.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Here's an idea, if you have a neighbor that has cable TV, try taking your gear to their house, plugging it in and calling in to activate again. If the TA and Cablecard activate correctly, take them back to your house and hook them up. If they then fail to tune all the channels again, then you know there's a signal issue, probably the trap as mentioned. I they don't activate still at your neighbor's, then it points to an issue with your account not being built or activated properly.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

OK, not sure what to say about a 10 day ordeal that ended up with a tech coming out to discover that, all along, the cable TV was never turned on!!!!
Of course I was very upset and tomorrow I will call TWC and do my best to rip them a new one for the hours I spent on the phone with Tivo and TWC cablecard 'experts' only to find out that the original order of turning on my cable was never done or noted as such in their system.
Once this guy turned on my cable, the card updated and within minutes, all was well.
I did have some minor glitches getting the Tuning Adapter to sync up and work but they all got worked out.
Why on God's green Earth wouldn't someone who came out and (for whatever reason) couldn't turn on the cable didn't not this in the ticket is beyond me.
I know I'm out over a week of cable TV and about 10 total phone hours.
Damn, I'm pissed.


----------

